# Het for albino Bredli



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

Found this add thought I'd share =] 



True hypo bredli. Het to albino. 66% chance of breeding albino. Female. Slow grown for optimum health. Feeing and sheding beautifully even through winter.
Dedicated snake keepers only need aply. This is a very special snake and won't be sold to a newby or backyard hobbiest. Serious enquiry only.*
I have been keeping and breeding snakes for nearly ten years and only allow my babies to go to serious herpatologists. No tyre kickers. 

So would it just be crossed with a Darwin somewhere or just scams?


----------



## solar 17 (May 31, 2011)

Well the numbers (%) don't add up for a starter imo
....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Mr.James (May 31, 2011)

May well be legit, then again it may not. I guess only serious herpatologists will know.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 31, 2011)

My money is on it being crossed with a Darwin, if not they have done well to acquire an animal like that if they have been keeping reptiles for nearly a whole ten years........
The spelling is unbearable to look at.


----------



## James_Scott (May 31, 2011)

It doesn't specify if it is a cross or not and since there is no info released on Albino Bredli anywhere (as far as I know)
then you would have to assume it is crossed with a darwin. I read it as a fairly honest advert and he is not saying it is pure. 
I assume the 66% comes from that one parent of this snake is a pure hypo bredli and the other parent is a darwin het for albino.
The chances of getting an albino from it without putting it with a het or another albino darwin is very slim, so you are really just buying a cross bred bredli and don't expect too much from the young unless you are putting it with something special. 
In saying that it may be a very nice snake and make a great pet. 
Each to their own.


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

yeah it did look like a nice hypo bredli in the photos... but for $500 =/

it doesnt say anything about any crosses so not sure... just thought it was funny


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 31, 2011)

darwin cross for sure but like baden says the numbers dont add up.
looks just sus enough for me to not even think about buying 

Nato


----------



## beeman (May 31, 2011)

This ad has a familiar ring to it, pretty sure its the same one that has been appearing for the last few years.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2011)

James_Scott said:


> I assume the 66% comes from that one parent of this snake is a pure hypo bredli and the other parent is a darwin het for albino.
> The chances of getting an albino from it without putting it with a het or another albino darwin is very slim,


 so if i breed my 100% het with a normal, i may get albino's... wow thats new to me.. lol..


----------



## CHONDROS (May 31, 2011)

where is the ad
and to me it reads 66% het for albino


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2011)

i thought you only got albino's from a het to het or albino to het breeding..


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

James_Scott said:


> ...I assume the 66% comes from that one parent of this snake is a _*pure hypo bredli and the other parent is a darwin het for albino*_.
> The chances of getting an albino from it without putting it with a het or another albino darwin is very slim,....


 Sorry mate, but to get 66% het it would be from a het to het pairing, not a normal to het, as normal to het produce half clutch normal and half clutch het for albino (making them 50% possible hets as it is a recessive mutation)

I have been very intersted in a high % hypo bredli albino.
Would look pretty wicked imo.


----------



## ozziepythons (May 31, 2011)

From reading that posted ad, it is such a laugh the seller will only fraternise with a "serious herpatologist". It reads like an ad posted by a newby or a backyard hobbiest, yet it seems to be deterring the same level of keeper. They sound like the type of elementary hobbiest whom considers snake offspring their "babies" that a professional herpetologist would either refuse to speak at lengths to or just chastise, given an opportunity (which probably wouldn't be difficult). 

I'm not usually cruel, but the ad is a humorous oxymoron.


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> where is the ad
> and to me it reads 66% het for albino


 
It's off gumtree. Good old gumtree =]


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

hahahaha i saw that ad aswell


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

i messaged then and they said "sorry it is a darwin not a centrilian , selling it for my boss" etc .


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone else seen the photos? It definitely looks like a Bredli...


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

lol just got another email "oh sorry which snake did you mean ?" lmfao fishy fishy fishy !


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

Bredli yearling. Hypo reduced black - Pets, other pets - Gumtree Brisbane Region#

just thought i would put that link up for ppl

im still learning but can there be a pure bred albino bredli python?


----------



## beeman (May 31, 2011)

bluey87 said:


> Bredli yearling. Hypo reduced black - Pets, other pets - Gumtree Brisbane Region#
> 
> just thought i would put that link up for ppl
> 
> im still learning but can there be a pure bred albino bredli python?



No! you will see the start of all the albino darwin cross everythings show up in much greater numbers very shortly


----------



## Australis (May 31, 2011)

Odd that an image from this website: Australian Addiction Reptiles Homepage
is part of the listing for no apparent reason.


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

Australis said:


> Odd that an image from this website: Australian Addiction Reptiles Homepage
> is part of the listing for no apparent reason.


 
hay I knew Id seen that somewhere before ! and yah that is quite strange


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

haha yeah i saw that as well =] its not even bredli scales...


----------



## sara_sabian (May 31, 2011)

bluey87 said:


> Bredli yearling. Hypo reduced black - Pets, other pets - Gumtree Brisbane Region#
> 
> just thought i would put that link up for ppl
> 
> im still learning but can there be a pure bred albino bredli python?



to answer your question: there CAN be a pure bredli albino, there can be pure albino anything, but to the greater herp world's knowledge there is no such thing yet. As far as we're aware there's only albino darwins at the moment, that's not to say someone's not working on some other albino morelia (that hasn't been crossed with darwin lines) and keeping it a secret.


----------



## Dannyboi (May 31, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> to answer your question: there CAN be a pure bredli albino, there can be pure albino anything, but to the greater herp world's knowledge there is no such thing yet. As far as we're aware there's only albino darwins at the moment, that's not to say someone's not working on some other albino morelia (that hasn't been crossed with darwin lines) and keeping it a secret.


 There have been numerous sightings of Albino Diamonds if I remember correctly.


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

the guys dead adimit its a pure albino bredli i txtd him earlier and asked about it he says there out there, there just rare,


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

How much are they asking for a possible het?


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

450


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 31, 2011)

Well for a start it is only $450, then the fact that it is not actually advertised on any reputable reptile site but gumtree and where are the photos of the albino bredli parent. I would say it is just an everyday hypo bredli.When you click on the photos they are very pixelated which suggests to me the seller doesn't even own the snake and has nabbed thumbnails from somewhere else.



bluey87 said:


> the guys dead adimit its a pure albino bredli i txtd him earlier and asked about it he says there out there, there just rare,


 Ask him for a photo of the parents


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Well for a start it is only $450, then the fact that it is not actually advertised on any reputable reptile site but gumtree and where are the photos of the albino bredli parent. I would say it is just an everyday hypo bredli.When you click on the photos they are very pixelated which suggests to me the seller doesn't even own the snake and has nabbed thumbnails from somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Ask him for a photo of the parents


If it is infact a 66% het, then it was from a Het to Het Pairing. So the parents will look normal.
Its a gamble, but unless he can show/prove background its most likely you've just paid $450 for a bredli.


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> If it is infact a 66% het, then it was from a Het to Het Pairing. So the parents will look normal.
> Its a gamble, but unless he can show/prove background its most likely you've just paid $450 for a bredli.


 
no ones actually bought it yet =] but i see adds like this a lot... some are over $400 for coastals =S


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

im not buying it


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 31, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> If it is infact a 66% het, then it was from a Het to Het Pairing. So the parents will look normal.
> Its a gamble, but unless he can show/prove background its most likely you've just paid $450 for a bredli.


 True forgot about the 66% part.


----------



## hnn17 (May 31, 2011)

if it is from a het to het pairing then there should be an albino sibling, no albinos sibs means the het parents aren't proven so no 66% het.

as soon as i see a seller use a stolen pic then there's a high chance they don't have the snake - it's a scam.


----------



## James_Scott (May 31, 2011)

Sorry my mistake. You guys are correct when you say you need two hets to get the 66% possibility. These mistakes happen when you post when your still in bed first thing in the morning. Gotta stop checking this site so often! Lol.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

I haven't seen the ad, but if its refering to Australian Addiction Reptiles, which is an overseas breeder, then yeah, this ad screams SCAM.
I have heard a number of people have been ripped off via gumtree.
Most of the time they will only accept western union payments.


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

only cash on pick up on gumtree for me =] it does scream scam...


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> I haven't seen the ad, but if its refering to Australian Addiction Reptiles, which is an overseas breeder, then yeah, this ad screams SCAM.
> I have heard a number of people have been ripped off via gumtree.
> Most of the time they will only accept western union payments.



hey yeh i was selling a car on there once and some lady tried to pull that western union payment thing on me,


----------



## jinjajoe (May 31, 2011)

I'd put money on it being the same tool who advertised both Albino Bredli Hets for 10k & Albino Blue Tongues for $50 on RDU over the course of the last year. He emailed me some pics he'd pulled from a Google search & then threatened myself & Kupper when we flamed him on this forum. The adverts are always Brisbane based & have a real idiot tone to them..... the unfortunate thing is that he is persistent & somebody will one day fall for it.



beeman said:


> This ad has a familiar ring to it, pretty sure its the same one that has been appearing for the last few years.


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

well now someone has to find out ! Im dying to know ...


----------



## pythoness (Jun 1, 2011)

It's mine. I posted the ad. I have only replied to one person asking about her so all the bandwagon jumpers who state I have sent misleading text are full of it. My bredli is a het from double het pairing and is a true hypo and het for albino. I used gumtree as it's free and I wasn't keen for paying for advertising on this site due to all the backlash and trolls who like to sling poop at everyone. I guess nothing changes. I have been absent from this site for a few years due to the flamers and trolls and this thread doesn't behoove me to be more active. The pics are collected as I have no camera at present but found pics identical to my snake. 
I don't care about what you say about me, obviously y'all know so much more about it that you feel comfortable in slagging me as a fake, a scammer and a guy to boot. 
Haters can go to a warm place without aircon for all I care. 
In fact I'm removing the ad, my snake is far to special to be sold to anyone, especially someone who would slag me out on a public forum without any facts or viewing, or direct conversation other than text. 
This thread mearly reminds me why I left in the first place. 
See ya.


----------



## hnn17 (Jun 1, 2011)

since it's from two het parents, did you get any albino bredli in that clutch ?


----------



## killimike (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, after that kind of ad I'm surprised someone would own up to it.

Unless I'm totally mistaken and there are albino bredli out there that are going cheap, just everyone's cameras are broken


----------



## 1woma (Jun 1, 2011)

pythoness said:


> It's mine. I posted the ad. I have only replied to one person asking about her so all the bandwagon jumpers who state I have sent misleading text are full of it. My bredli is a het from double het pairing and is a true hypo and het for albino. I used gumtree as it's free and I wasn't keen for paying for advertising on this site due to all the backlash and trolls who like to sling poop at everyone. I guess nothing changes. I have been absent from this site for a few years due to the flamers and trolls and this thread doesn't behoove me to be more active. The pics are collected as I have no camera at present but found pics identical to my snake.
> I don't care about what you say about me, obviously y'all know so much more about it that you feel comfortable in slagging me as a fake, a scammer and a guy to boot.
> Haters can go to a warm place without aircon for all I care.
> In fact I'm removing the ad, my snake is far to special to be sold to anyone, especially someone who would slag me out on a public forum without any facts or viewing, or direct conversation other than text.
> ...



you must understand the why people are skeptical, we have all never seen a albino bredli, can you show us the siblings?


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 1, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> I'd put money on it being the same tool who advertised both Albino Bredli Hets for 10k & Albino Blue Tongues for $50 on RDU over the course of the last year. He emailed me some pics he'd pulled from a Google search & then threatened myself & Kupper when we flamed him on this forum. The adverts are always Brisbane based & have a real idiot tone to them..... the unfortunate thing is that he is persistent & somebody will one day fall for it.


You never say nice things about me!!! LOL solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 1, 2011)

pythoness said:


> ...My bredli is a het from double het pairing and is a true hypo and het for albino.


How can you tell that this animal is a het? even from a double het pairing of a recessive trait you will have normal looking pythons.
For example (taking hypo as a recessive trait) in a clutch of 16, on average there will be as follows
1 Normal (Normal Looking)
2 Het for Albino (Normal Looking)
2 Het for Hypo (Normals Looking)
1 Albino
1 Hypo
2 Albino Het for Hypo
2 Hypo Het for Albino
4 Double Hets (Normal Looking)
1 Hypo Albino
Meaning you will have 9 out of 16 eggs on average that look normal.
That said, brings me to the next issue.
Have you been able to prove that hypo bredli is in fact a dominant/co-dominant or recessive trait?
As far as I am aware it isn't, but more of a polygenic trait.




pythoness said:


> ... The pics are collected as I have no camera at present but found pics identical to my snake.


This is still a miss representation of your animal, if you were in fact trying to sell this animal, you would find a way to get your own pictures.
Surely you can see why people were coming to the assumption that it could be a possible scam.
Not your image, conflicting information etc


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 1, 2011)

If it is carrying a gene for albinism then it is more than likely a hybrid as if there is a pure albino bredli around then it is the best kept secret in the hobby.


----------



## 1woma (Jun 1, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> How can you tell that this animal is a het? even from a double het pairing of a recessive trait you will have normal looking pythons.
> For example (taking hypo as a recessive trait) in a clutch of 16, on average there will be as follows
> 1 Normal (Normal Looking)
> 2 Het for Albino (Normal Looking)
> ...



wow i was lost at the whole 66% het thing now i have a headache LMAO


----------



## braids (Jun 1, 2011)

Was wondering how you would tell the difference between the hets and the normals in a clutch of eggs from het to het breeding?


----------



## beeman (Jun 1, 2011)

braids said:


> Was wondering how you would tell the difference between the hets and the normals in a clutch of eggs from het to het breeding?



You dont as they all look the same !


----------



## pythoness (Jun 1, 2011)

I do understand. I am only repeating the spIel I got when buying it on good faith that it is het. Nevertheless it is undoubtably a hypo with no black whatsoever and that alone makes it special. I upgraded my phone today with camera built in so wont have the same prob again with pics. 
I know there are scam artists out there but I am not one of them. Those from the old days will remember who I am and that I had been very active in the herp community for almost ten years. Do I have proof of the het? No. Only took on faith what I was told when I got her. Do I have pics of her clutchmates? No. 
I do understand the skepticism but many are so quick to pass judgement without fact that it leaves a bad taste. My motto, if you don't want it, you can't have any.


----------



## braids (Jun 1, 2011)

So if they all look the same how are u ment to know which one is which?


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 1, 2011)

braids said:


> So if they all look the same how are u ment to know which one is which?



braids...you don't, out of a het to het mating you will get (APPROX.) 33% albinos 33% hets & 33% normals now anything that is not showing albinism is called a "possible het" and anything that is not said roughly in those words to put it plainly is flexing the truth and to repeat what has been said a (100% het) is albino mated to a normal snake....Baden


----------



## braids (Jun 1, 2011)

All clear thanks baden


----------



## killimike (Jun 1, 2011)

So if there' a chance to breed albinos from this animal, then you have several for sale? Otherwise, no 66% chance to breed albinos 

And why sell on such a valuable animal for so little before you have even proved it out, after taking all the time to grow it up slowly and carefully?


----------



## richardsc (Jun 1, 2011)

or in this money hungry age we live in,might just be a scam to flog a normal bredli as a het,there would be a bit of that going on


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jun 1, 2011)

pythoness said:


> I got when buying it on good faith that it is het...Do I have proof of the het? No. Only took on faith what I was told when I got her. Do I have pics of her clutchmates? No.



Well then, I hope you were clever enough not to pay too much for it 

If you plan on advertising it still, to avoid (justified) criticism I would sell it as what it is, not what you were told it is whilst knowing how unlikely it is to be true.

If you have been in the hobby for 10+ years as you say, surely you can understand all of this. A het for albino Bredli? Such an animal for sale at such a price? AND with zero proof to confirm it is anything other than a Bredli? Come on. I'd bet my bottom dollar it is nothing but a Bredli, and if you have the experience you say you do, or are as honest as you claim, I'm sure you'd share that opinion.


----------



## indyspotted (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish it was true and i wish there was tons of different albino species at affordable prices on the market but if wishes were horses, id have a heap of horses....oh wait i do have a heap of horses and thats why i cant afford all these herps ive been drooling over  lol ( I currently have a horse on the market and cant stop fantasizing about what im going to buy when it sells!!)


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 1, 2011)

pythoness said:


> I do understand. I am only repeating the spIel I got when buying it on good faith that it is het. Nevertheless it is undoubtably a hypo with no black whatsoever and that alone makes it special. I upgraded my phone today with camera built in so wont have the same prob again with pics.
> I know there are scam artists out there but I am not one of them. Those from the old days will remember who I am and that I had been very active in the herp community for almost ten years. Do I have proof of the het? No. Only took on faith what I was told when I got her. Do I have pics of her clutchmates? No.
> I do understand the skepticism but many are so quick to pass judgement without fact that it leaves a bad taste. My motto, if you don't want it, you can't have any.


 
buying a new Albino line without pictures of the founding animal ????? seriously crazy & then trying to sell the animal & being offended when people ask for proof ??? hhhmmmmmm you do the maths.


----------



## wranga (Jun 1, 2011)

pythoness said:


> It's mine. I posted the ad. I have only replied to one person asking about her so all the bandwagon jumpers who state I have sent misleading text are full of it. My bredli is a het from double het pairing and is a true hypo and het for albino. I used gumtree as it's free and I wasn't keen for paying for advertising on this site due to all the backlash and trolls who like to sling poop at everyone. I guess nothing changes. I have been absent from this site for a few years due to the flamers and trolls and this thread doesn't behoove me to be more active. The pics are collected as I have no camera at present but found pics identical to my snake.
> I don't care about what you say about me, obviously y'all know so much more about it that you feel comfortable in slagging me as a fake, a scammer and a guy to boot.
> Haters can go to a warm place without aircon for all I care.
> In fact I'm removing the ad, my snake is far to special to be sold to anyone, especially someone who would slag me out on a public forum without any facts or viewing, or direct conversation other than text.
> ...



possible het, pure bredli...i dont think so.. if someone had this line they would have more than one snake and wouldnt be selling any till the line was proven. lets face it, one het or possible het is useless without a proven het or albino to mate with it


----------



## pythoness (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess I'll just keep her then.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, this thread gets more humorous every time I read it.......


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 1, 2011)

any serious herp keeper with your "experience" would have at least minimal proof of such a claim before placing an ad
let alone one with false photos as representation of the animal, as nothing more than a consumer in this hobby its apparent this is pretty sus......

Nato


----------



## saximus (Jun 1, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> braids...you don't, out of a het to het mating you will get (APPROX.) 33% albinos 33% hets & 33% normals now anything that is not showing albinism is called a "possible het" and anything that is not said roughly in those words to put it plainly is flexing the truth and to repeat what has been said a (100% het) is albino mated to a normal snake....Baden


 I thought you got 25% albino, 25% normal and 50% het. So out of the normal looking ones, 66% of them would be het.


----------



## killimike (Jun 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> I thought you got 25% albino, 25% normal and 50% het. So out of the normal looking ones, 66% of them would be het.



Yes, that looks right. Good catch!  Why the ratios don't come out exactly, barring other factors, is because the odds given are for each egg, not for the clutch.


----------



## swan91 (Jun 1, 2011)

just a question... in other animals you can test for albinism (to determine if it is het or normal), why is this not done in the snake industry? would people actually go to the vet to do a DNA test to determine if their poss hets were actually hets? 
then again it raises the issue.. people may get their snakes tested.. realize that only one of the hatchlings are actually het.. and just sell the all of the normal looking ones as poss hets even though they tested and found out they were not het at all..


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 1, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> just a question... in other animals you can test for albinism (to determine if it is het or normal), why is this not done in the snake industry? would people actually go to the vet to do a DNA test to determine if their poss hets were actually hets?
> then again it raises the issue.. people may get their snakes tested.. realize that only one of the hatchlings are actually het.. and just sell the all of the normal looking ones as poss hets even though they tested and found out they were not het at all..


 Because they would first have to identify the gene responsible which would take some time, then take a DNA sample and test if it has that gene. Then it wouldn't discount another faulty gene leading to albinism because of the many faulty genes that could lead to it. All in all it would be a time consuming and expensive test.


----------



## stockhorse (Jun 1, 2011)

indyspotted said:


> ( I currently have a horse on the market and cant stop fantasizing about what im going to buy when it sells!!)


 

Albino,Het,hypo?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 1, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> just a question... in other animals you can test for albinism (to determine if it is het or normal), why is this not done in the snake industry? would people actually go to the vet to do a DNA test to determine if their poss hets were actually hets?
> then again it raises the issue.. people may get their snakes tested.. realize that only one of the hatchlings are actually het.. and just sell the all of the normal looking ones as poss hets even though they tested and found out they were not het at all..


 
its not possible to test the genotype of any animals now... the only way is breeding them to a known genotype (double recessive) and see what pops up.

in the future it probably will be as we gain a better understanding of coding genomes


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> just a question... in other animals you can test for albinism (to determine if it is het or normal), why is this not done in the snake industry? would people actually go to the vet to do a DNA test to determine if their poss hets were actually hets?
> ..


 
Yes I believe if they could they sooooo would


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

i feel it is quite possible.. and i dont think it is far out of my reach.. im thinking this might make a good honours/masters project.. in two years time that is.. would i have any support? collecting dna/blood samples of snakes and cataloging them to understand the genetics of snakes a little better (ie. taking blood samples from albino snakes/normal snakes from various peoples collections?).. im only in early years.. but i have many years ahead to learn and get this on the road if its a valid path to follow..


----------



## D3pro (Jun 2, 2011)

In this picture, you can see my GTP who is het for red eyed lucy...






If you squeeze your eyes I'm sure you'll believe me


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 2, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> i feel it is quite possible.. and i dont think it is far out of my reach.. im thinking this might make a good honours/masters project.. in two years time that is.. would i have any support? collecting dna/blood samples of snakes and cataloging them to understand the genetics of snakes a little better (ie. taking blood samples from albino snakes/normal snakes from various peoples collections?).. im only in early years.. but i have many years ahead to learn and get this on the road if its a valid path to follow..


 
I may be wrong but I think another member (Sdaji) might have already done this, I know he was using DNA to detect sex but he might have also done it for albinism and other traits.


----------



## Colin (Jun 2, 2011)

jazzv said:


> It's off gumtree. Good old gumtree =]


 
is gumtree the new petlink?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

im not sure what petlink is.... so probably =] gumtree is just amazing. As long as your weary of scammers =/


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for that geck82... im sure it wont hurt if i send him a PM and ask


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 2, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> thanks for that geck82... im sure it wont hurt if i send him a PM and ask


 
The more studies done on the subject the better. 



jazzv said:


> im not sure what petlink is.... so probably =] gumtree is just amazing. As long as your weary of scammers =/


 
Sounds like pet link to me...


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> The more studies done on the subject the better. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like pet link to me...



it has more then just pets though. it has everything!


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well i just paid 20grand,hope she was telling the truth.Otherwise ive got a expensive Bredli..lol


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Well i just paid 20grand,hope she was telling the truth.Otherwise ive got a expensive Bredli..lol


 Hahaha


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 5, 2011)

if it was a real albino bredli it would be going for a bit more then $950... =/


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is a classic example of the pitfalls of crossing stuff.The breeders argue that they will always sell them for what they are,no deception etc but then you see adverts such as these that shows even if the original breeder is honest the problem of misrepresentation still exists.


----------

